# Amish Farmer



## stacks (Jul 14, 2008)

An Amish farmer, walking through his field, notices a man kneeling down and drinking from his farm pond.
 The Amish farmer shouts, "Trink das wasser nicht. Die kuhen haben dahin gesheissen."  (Which means: "Don't drink the water, the cows crap in it".)
The kneeling man shouts back, angrily, "I'm a Muslim, I don't
understand you. I speak Arabic and English. If you can't speak in the sacred
tongue of Islam, speak to me in English."

The Amish farmer replies, "Use two hands, you'll get more."


----------



## cman95 (Jul 14, 2008)

Right on bro...right on.


----------



## meat-man (Jul 14, 2008)

hit the nail right on the head there


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## allen (Jul 16, 2008)

Das is good, p-ssed muh pants,real good


----------

